# Asia Harm Reduction Forum - Pro-vaping



## Hooked (10/9/19)

https://www.malaymail.com/news/life...thier-alternative-for-smokers-at-asia/1787968

6 Sept. 2019

"Tobacco alternatives such as e-cigarettes and heat-not-burn devices were hot topics at the 3rd Asia Harm Reduction Forum (AHRF) in Seoul, especially with regards to its role in curbing smoking habits.

Experts from 18 countries called on global public health authorities to adopt feasible solutions that can help smokers give up cigarettes for good.

This includes recognising the benefits of electronic nicotine delivery systems (ENDS) and heated tobacco products (HTPs) in that endeavour.

Here are four main takeaways on ENDS and HTPs that were discussed throughout the forum.
[My summary only - read full article for details]

Smokers have a right to less harmful alternatives

No strong evidence of gateway effect
Dr Farsalinos also cited reports from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that showed cigarette use among middle school and high school students in the US had fallen over a seven-year period during which ENDS gained popularity.

[...]

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

